# Help installating 2nd exchange server 2003 on virtual machine



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

Here is my scenario 

I have exchange 2003 server installed on my virtual PC at home. I have a domain named domain1 in that PC 
I tried to install a 2nd exchange server (member server) in virtual pc on same lan but while trying to run setup.exe i encountered the following error

"Failed to contact schema master for this AD in the forest"

I tried to login as domain admin also but no success

someone please advise on steps to install a second MS Exchange Server 2003 on member server.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Exchange cannot be a member server. It has to be either a domain controller or an additional domain controller. 

You won't find this information anywhere on the internet, may be you would, but I didn't find this info when I use to practice.


----------



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

I have already installed Exchange 2003 on a DC and want to install a second exchange server on member server. Hence there is one active exchange 2003 already.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

read my previous post carefully, I already mentioned it.

you cannot install exchange on a member server ( a sever which is a member of the domain) you need either a domain controller or a additional domain controller to install on either 1st time or the second exchange in the network, since you have created a domain controller now create an additional domain controller to install exchange on. 
I don't know if it would install with RODC (Read only domain controllers) as Exchange has to update Schema & stuff which i think would not be possible to do on RODC.


----------



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

Dear Sir,

Please check this link : It states that Exchange 2003 can be installed on member server also directly without having to use forestprep / domainprep.

http://itknowledgeexchange.techtarg...ll-a-second-instance-of-exchange-server-2003/

I'm pretty confused about this.

Regards,
Thaddeus.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

You can only have one exchange organization per forest.


----------



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

dear sir, 

thank you for your valuable inputs. 

Regards,
Thaddeus


----------

